# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Bán vé cáp treo ưu đãi tại Nha Trang

## daiviettravel

*VINPEARL LAND GIÁ ƯU ĐÃI TẠI NHA TRANG*

*Yahoo1 : taudulichnhatrang
**Yahoo2: daiviettravel*

 Lời đầu tiên, *Công ty Du lịch ĐẠI VIỆT* ( ISLANDS BOATTRIP Travel) xin hân hạnh gửi lời chào nồng nhiệt đến Quý khách.


*Với mong muốn mang lại dịch vụ chất lượng cao, phục vụ Quý Khách cùng Gia Đình. Công ty Du lịch ĐẠI VIỆT (ISLANDS BOATTRIP Travel) hi vọng sẽ là nhà cung cấp các dịch vụ tốt nhất, những sản phẩm du lịch có giá trị đối với Quý Khách. Khi quý khách viếng thăm thành phố biển nha trang .
 Ngoài sự tận tình - chu đáo với phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp của chúng tôi, chắc chắn Quý khách sẽ được tư vấn bởi Công ty Du lịch ĐẠI VIỆT (ISLAND BOATTRIP Travel. Hi vọng rằng Quý khách sẽ hài lòng với những dịch vụ của chúng tôi, bởi chúng tôi luôn Hướng đến hoàn hảo - Tạo sự khác biệt tận tình và phục vụ các dịch vụ của công ty chúng tôi . Một lần nữa, chân thành cảm ơn sự quan tâm của Quý Khách đã dành cho Công ty Du lịch ĐẠI VIỆT trong thời gian qua.
*

*Ngoài những tour du lịch biển đảo do công ty ĐẠI VIỆT  tổ chức , còn hợp tác với Công Ty cổ phần du lịch Vinpearl và trở thành một trong những* *đại lý chính thức bán vé tham quan Vinpearl.* Để tiện lợi cho việc mua vé tham quan Vinpaerl Land của các đơn vị cá nhân và tập thể , công ty chúng tôi đưa ra thông tin về dịch vụ vé tham quan Vinpearl như sau:

** Loại thẻMệnh giá*
*+ Giá thị trường : Vé người lớn 500.000/người
 giá bán ra : 480.000 / người ( giảm 20k/1 vé )*
*+ Giá thị trường Vé trẻ em : chiều cao từ(0.95 - 1.4m) 400.000/người* 
*giá bán ra : 385.000 / người ( giảm 15k / 1 vé )*
*Giá vé bao gồm cáp đi, cáp về và  mọi trò trơi bên công viên giải trí*
** Đi bằng phương tiện khác* 
*+ Giá thị trường : Vé người lớn 430.000/người
 giá bán ra : 418.000 / người ( giảm 12k / 1 v*é )
*+ Giá thị trường Vé trẻ em : chiều cao từ (0.95- 1.4m) 350.000/người
 giá bán ra : 340.000 / người ( giảm 10k / 1 vé )*


*+ Công ty chúng tôi cung cấp vé cáp treo vinpearlland với giá cực kỳ ưu đãi đối với các đối tác . vui lòng liên hệ với công ty chúng tôi , công ty chúng tôi luôn có giá ưu đãi đối với khách hàng liên hệ trực tiếp . Qúy khách có thể liên hệ với chúng tôi qua* *Email1:* *taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com* *hoặc Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com*
* để biết thông tin về công ty chúng tôi* .

*CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT*
*Địa chỉ: 12A 96A/9 Trần Phú - TP Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa*
* MST:4201169356 - Tài Khoản công ty: 4708211000114 Tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa
 Điện thoại:* *0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138*
* FAX :* *0583.523 138*
* HotLine :* *09888 555 44 / 0914 103 100
**Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com*
*Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com*
*Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang*
* Yahoo2: daiviettravel*

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang Bán vé cáp treo giá ưu đãi tại Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Bán vé cáp treo ưu đãi tại Nha Trang




Lưu ý: Không đặt backlink trong bài. Nếu tái phạm sẽ xóa bài và nặng là ban nick vĩnh viễn. Thân Mod

----------


## daiviettravel

khuyến mãi cho người dân khánh hòa, sv các trường trên địa bàn tỉnh và người trên 60 tuổi chỉ còn 330k

----------


## daiviettravel

*CÔNG TY TNHH ĐẠI VIỆT * 
*96A/9 Trần phú  - Nha Trang
MST: 4200577031* 
*VP:* *0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138*
* Fax: 0583.523 138*
*DD 09 888 555 44 or 0914103100*
*yahoo1 :taudulichnhatrang* 
*yahoo2 :dạiviettravel**
**Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com*
*Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com*

----------


## daiviettravel

*CÔNG TY TNHH ĐẠI VIỆT * 
*96A/9 Trần phú  - Nha Trang
MST: 4200577031* 
*VP:* *0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138*
* Fax: 0583.523 138*
*DD 09 888 555 44 or 0914103100*
*yahoo1 :taudulichnhatrang* 
*yahoo2 :dạiviettravel**
**Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com*
*Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com*

----------


## daiviettravel

*CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 trần phú- TP Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa
MST:4201169356 - Tài Khoản công ty: 4708211000114 Tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại:* *0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138**
FAX : 0583.523 138*
* HotLine : 09888 555 44 / 0914 103 100
**Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com*
*Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com**
**Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang** 
Yahoo2:daiviettravel*
*Hân hạnh phục vụ quý khách !*

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCHĐịa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCHĐịa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH

Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH

Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH

Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

*CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 trần phú- TP Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa
MST:4201169356 - Tài Khoản công ty: 4708211000114 Tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX : 0583.523 138
HotLine : 09888 555 44 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang 
Yahoo2:daiviettravel
Hân hạnh phục vụ quý khách !*

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH

Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCHĐịa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH




Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH




Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH




Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

giá mới áp dụng từ 28/6/2013

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% đối với khách lẻ và giảm giá đặc biệt đối với khách đoàn

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% đối với khách lẻ và giảm giá đặc biệt đối với khách đoàn

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% đối với khách lẻ và giảm giá đặc biệt đối với khách đoàn

----------


## evaearpoa

Lên cho bạn ! Chúc may mắn nhé eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## linhkata

có nhận gửi ra hà nội không bạn ơi !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## daiviettravel

hi có bạn miễn bạn chuyển tiền vào kèm phí dịch vụ

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% và giao tận nơi trong thành phố nha trang

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% và giao tận nơi trong thành phố nha trang

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% và giao tận nơi trong thành phố nha trang

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% và giao tận nơi trong thành phố nha trang

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% và giao tận nơi trong thành phố nha trang

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% đối với khách lẻ và giảm giá đặc biệt đối với khách đoàn

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% đối với khách lẻ và giảm giá đặc biệt đối với khách đoàn

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% đối với khách lẻ và giảm giá đặc biệt đối với khách đoàn

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% đối với khách lẻ và giảm giá đặc biệt đối với khách đoàn

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% đối với khách lẻ và giảm giá đặc biệt đối với khách đoàn

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% đối với khách lẻ và giảm giá đặc biệt đối với khách đoàn

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% đối với khách lẻ và giảm giá đặc biệt đối với khách đoàn

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% đối với khách lẻ và giảm giá đặc biệt đối với khách đoàn

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% đối với khách lẻ và giảm giá đặc biệt đối với khách đoàn

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% đối với khách lẻ và giảm giá đặc biệt đối với khách đoàn

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% đối với khách lẻ và giảm giá đặc biệt đối với khách đoàn

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% đối với khách lẻ và giảm giá đặc biệt đối với khách đoàn

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% đối với khách lẻ và giảm giá đặc biệt đối với khách đoàn

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% đối với khách lẻ và giảm giá đặc biệt đối với khách đoàn

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% đối với khách lẻ và giảm giá đặc biệt đối với khách đoàn

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% đối với khách lẻ và giảm giá đặc biệt đối với khách đoàn

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% đối với khách lẻ và giảm giá đặc biệt đối với khách đoàn

----------


## daiviettravel

giao vé tận nơi

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% đối với khách lẻ và giảm giá đặc biệt đối với khách đoàn

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% đối với khách lẻ và giảm giá đặc biệt đối với khách đoàn

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% đối với khách lẻ và giảm giá đặc biệt đối với khách đoàn

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% đối với khách lẻ và giảm giá đặc biệt đối với khách đoàn

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% đối với khách lẻ và giảm giá đặc biệt đối với khách đoàn

----------


## daiviettravel

hết ngày 15/4/14 mỗi mệnh giá tăng lên 50k

----------


## daiviettravel

hết ngày 15/4/14 mỗi mệnh giá tăng lên 50k

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 4% đối với khách lẻ và giảm giá đặc biệt đối với khách đoàn

----------


## daiviettravel

là nhà cung cấp các dịch vụ tốt nhất, những sản phẩm du lịch có giá trị đối với Quý khách khi quý khách viếng thăm đến thành phố biển Nha Trang.

----------


## daiviettravel

là nhà cung cấp các dịch vụ tốt nhất, những sản phẩm du lịch có giá trị đối với Quý khách khi quý khách viếng thăm đến thành phố biển Nha Trang.

----------

